# Clutch Issue?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think the "engine power reduced" would be clutch related. The "service stabilitrak" is most likely a secondary of the engine power reduction.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Highly unlikely that this is clutch related. For the clutch to be so sticky that it prevented normal shifting at low rpm, it would have to be to the point of completely blocking shifts at higher rpm, causing the car to not want to go into first gear, etc. 

Basically, if the clutch was failing to disengage to the point where it was blocking shifts while putting along, you'd have serious driveability issues that you'd notice.


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Highly unlikely that this is clutch related. For the clutch to be so sticky that it prevented normal shifting at low rpm, it would have to be to the point of completely blocking shifts at higher rpm, causing the car to not want to go into first gear, etc.
> 
> Basically, if the clutch was failing to disengage to the point where it was blocking shifts while putting along, you'd have serious driveability issues that you'd notice.


Do you have any idea what the issue may be? I'm just waiting to hear back from the dealership to see what they say.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

lildoseofmoto said:


> Do you have any idea what the issue may be? I'm just waiting to hear back from the dealership to see what they say.


Unfortunately i don't. The whole thing seems really strange, and i'm very curious about what the dealer tells you. 

Failing to engage a gear is usually a hardware issue (clutch disenagement [usually due to hydraulic issues, not the clutch itself], synchro problem, or GMs awful factory trans fluid is at the end of its life), but none of this would trigger the limp mode/service stabilitrak response from the electrical system. 

Did your husband restart the car at any point? I'm curious if the warning would have disappeared.


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Unfortunately i don't. The whole thing seems really strange, and i'm very curious about what the dealer tells you.
> 
> Failing to engage a gear is usually a hardware issue (clutch disenagement [usually due to hydraulic issues, not the clutch itself], synchro problem, or GMs awful factory trans fluid is at the end of its life), but none of this would trigger the limp mode/service stabilitrak response from the electrical system.
> 
> Did your husband restart the car at any point? I'm curious if the warning would have disappeared.


He turned it off when he got to to work and drove it to meet me and the tow truck in the visitor parking outside of the AFB. The warning went away, but the check engine light was still on and he said it drove fine after that. I just find it strange that something like that would happen, especially only having 10k miles on it.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Well there's a code stored in PCM for the check engine, so the dealer will have a place to start. 

I would strongly recommend replacing the stock trans fluid with something aftermarket, like Amsoil or RedLine. The stock "lifetime" stuff turns to water in about a year, and will cause engagement issues.


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Well there's a code stored in PCM for the check engine, so the dealer will have a place to start.
> 
> I would strongly recommend replacing the stock trans fluid with something aftermarket, like Amsoil or RedLine. The stock "lifetime" stuff turns to water in about a year, and will cause engagement issues.


I will definitely look into changing out the trans fluid. Thanks!


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

lildoseofmoto said:


> I will definitely look into changing out the trans fluid. Thanks!


I don't think this has much to do with your problem, it's just preventative maintenance that will keep the trans smoother and happier in the future.


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Hoon said:


> I don't think this has much to do with your problem, it's just preventative maintenance that will keep the trans smoother and happier in the future.


Oh yeah, I know that. I just wasn't aware how crappy the fluid they put in it was.. I'll definitely change it when I get it back.


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Well there's a code stored in PCM for the check engine, so the dealer will have a place to start.
> 
> I would strongly recommend replacing the stock trans fluid with something aftermarket, like Amsoil or RedLine. The stock "lifetime" stuff turns to water in about a year, and will cause engagement issues.


I got a call back from my dealer. Looks like they'll be needing to replace the PCM. They'll have the part in tomorrow and I'll get my car back that afternoon! I hope it solves it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Lots of us like Amsoil Syncromesh, or a full synthetic 75w-90 GL4 gear oil for more aggressive driving and hotter climates.


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Lots of us like Amsoil Syncromesh, or a full synthetic 75w-90 GL4 gear oil for more aggressive driving and hotter climates.


I'll probably go with the 75w-90, since I live in Arizona.


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

So I got my car back Friday evening. They said they replaced the ECM, as it was running a code that said the internal memory had failed. All seems fine now and I really love the dealership I frequent. They replaced everything under warranty and decided not to charge me the $100 deductible because the car has such few miles on it (10k). Only time will tell if this is what the issue really was, but I will certainly keep updating if it continues.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the GM warranty doesn't have a deductable..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had a few failed ECMs. There is no deductible under GM's B2B warranty (36 months/36,000 miles).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lildoseofmoto said:


> So I got my car back Friday evening. They said they replaced the ECM, as it was running a code that said the internal memory had failed. All seems fine now and I really love the dealership I frequent. They replaced everything under warranty and decided not to charge me the $100 deductible because the car has such few miles on it (10k). Only time will tell if this is what the issue really was, but I will certainly keep updating if it continues.


I am glad to read that have your car back and that you are satisfied with the service that you received at the dealer. Please keep me posted and remember that you can always contact me with any questions or if you need assistance with anything concerning your vehicle. Private message is the best way to contact me.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

obermd said:


> We've had a few failed ECMs. There is no deductible under GM's B2B warranty (36 months/36,000 miles).


Good to know.. Also glad they upgraded me to a 72 month/72,000 mile warranty at purchase.


----------

